# Does anyone else have these symptons?? It's so frightening!!



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not even sure if what I have is DP. All I know is that what I experience is truly hellish and is now happening to me 24/7. It's like feeling that you're just an empty shell and not really there. It's a really terrifying feeling of trying to escape your own body but you can't and blind panic sets in. I feel as if I need to do something to take myself away from the overwhelming feelings, in fact, the other night I screamed and screamed to try and get away from it, I'm now frightened in case I do something like this in public, which in turn is putting me off going out. The only time I can get any respite is when I'm sleeping. I really can't bear feeling this any longer, it's taking over my whole life. It's a living hell. I feel as my mind is 'diseased' or something. It is truly, truly terrifying. Does anyone else have these symptons??


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Taylor said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure if what I have is DP. All I know is that what I experience is truly hellish and is now happening to me 24/7. It's like feeling that you're just an empty shell and not really there. It's a really terrifying feeling of trying to escape your own body but you can't and blind panic sets in. I feel as if I need to do something to take myself away from the overwhelming feelings, in fact, the other night I screamed and screamed to try and get away from it, I'm now frightened in case I do something like this in public, which in turn is putting me off going out. The only time I can get any respite is when I'm sleeping. I really can't bear feeling this any longer, it's taking over my whole life. It's a living hell. I feel as my mind is 'diseased' or something. It is truly, truly terrifying. Does anyone else have these symptons??


Yes you have Depersonalization and derealization. i have the exact same symptoms. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Good luck, with all the info on the site you got the best chance of recovery!

what dont you tell everyone your story, how did it all start for you?


----------



## Doppelgänger (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Taylor,

check these two questionnaires out:

http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/iopweb/blob/downloads/locator/l_911_Scale3.pdf

http://strangerinthemirror.com/questionnaire.html

I found them only 3 weeks ago. I have been feeling in a DP/DR state, with highs and lows, since forever. Had I checked these questionnaires more than 10 years ago when I first put my trust in a psychiatrist, I would have saved myself a lot of misdiagnosis, a lot of useless totally avoidable stress (as if being in a DP/DR state was not enough stressful in itself). 
I scored very high in those tests, but you know what? I was glad I did. It only proved that I was not making my symptoms up, as some "specialists" dared to say in the past.

Laters.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Doppelgänger said:


> Hi Taylor,
> 
> check these two questionnaires out:
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links. It was past tense so many of the feelings ive ticked 'almost all the time' or 'many times' to aer actually not as severe as described anymore. The write up is encouraging to anyone with symptoms. Heres what it says:

Your score of 45 falls in the range of Severe Depersonalization (25-75).We recommend that you be evaluated by a professional who is trained in the administration of the full SCID-D interview. If your depersonalization has interfered with your relationships with friends, family or coworkers, or has affected your ability to work or has caused you distress, it is particularly important that you obtain a professional consultation.

Should an experienced clinician find that you have a dissociative disorder, you have a treatable illness with a very good prognosis for recovery. Your illness is widely shared by others who coped with trauma by using the self-protective defense of dissociation.

With proper treatment, in time you will no longer find it necessary to disconnect from yourself or your feelings. Eventually, as you grow strong enough to reconnect with your memories, feelings and behaviors and begin to accept them as your own, your depersonalization will be reduced and you will become a more integrated and psychologically healthy person.


----------

